# Egyptian Ladies Thoughts



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

This was posted on my Facebook wall by an Egyptian friend:-
the average Egyptian … is well suited to vote for his religion and the parties associated with them …

50% of the population is ILLITERATE

50% of the population is VERY YOUNG … under the age of 24 WITHOUT JOB SKILLS FOR THE 21ST CENTURY

50% of the population are DISCRIMINATED … WOMEN AND COPTIC CHRISTIANS

How can these parties find solutions to these deep … structural … ISSUES?

It's not possible. They need women in the workforce to pull their weight … and men/women with job skills …

These are not solutions that Salafists or MB can manage.

There's no 'cure' in sight. The next revolution will be years in the making … the Salafists and the MB will NOT GIVE UP POWER EASILY … it's not their way … POWER CORRUPTS and absolute power corrupts absolutely!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Ill probably get slaps in tha face for this - but I am beyond caring now about Egyptians politics. In my opinion, none of the parties are up to the job. AFAIC Egypt can only change for the better, when the people actually physically do something about it. They are not united in regards to what they want, apart from 'change'. The minorities want something, the educated elite want something, the poor want something, and there are many other sections of society that wants something.... none of these parties are capable of building a modern structure IMO. If this positive change does happen, then I don't think this generations Egypt will see it at all....regardless, personally....I don't care. Might sound off, but that's my experience here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course they are not united as they have never had the chance to experience being able to sort out their own future. This is all new to them and the freedom has got them dizzy.


----------

